# BUS (Business Unit Status)



## isthatathing (Apr 29, 2022)

Curious how many leaders are doing these. It was all in the April planner and I've been doing them about a month now. 

Whats the cadence? I'm doing them weekly and they take so much longer than a regular business unit review.


----------



## MrT (Apr 29, 2022)

Had a meeting with our hrbp about it and haven't heard a peep since.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2022)

we were going to do them monthly but then we had some leadership changes so i think they are on pause until that all settles


----------



## Yetive (Apr 29, 2022)

Monthly here.  Bi weekly for the newbie TL


----------



## truckdemon (Apr 30, 2022)

My store was doing them weekly, which honestly started to really annoy me because they would take so long and I already status daily with my SD &, ETL. Also, my store is super short staffed with so much to do so I hated just sitting in the office for over an hour repeating the same stuff while there were so many other things I could be doing. Now my store is doing them monthly, which I agree with. Weekly is just a bit too much. Setting goals for the month, discussing previous months results is a lot more reasonable.


----------



## isthatathing (Apr 30, 2022)

@truckdemon  yes! I totally agreen on monthly! My HR is insisting on weekly and my knee is just bouncing the whole time wanting to be out on the floor with my team.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 30, 2022)

isthatathing said:


> @truckdemon  yes! I totally agreen on monthly! My HR is insisting on weekly and my knee is just bouncing the whole time wanting to be out on the floor with my team.


It’s coming from hrpb. Ours are weekly as well. Do I like it nope


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 30, 2022)

Aren’t these like normal business status? My last store did those weekly with every leader and their work center. Except me cause I got shifted around so much and was always to caught up with actual work to give a shit.

My  current store doesn’t do them. I somewhat have something like that biweekly with the F&B Coord and my ETL though.


----------



## TwoToCloseDaily (May 4, 2022)

Ours were weekly. But with the labor cuts and pumped up volume our SD decided we were better off on the floor. She sends out emails with important stuff and we respond with updates,info, etc. Im glad I have an SD and ETLs that give a shit about the store and not as much of the office nonsense.


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2022)

What are these and where can I learn more about them? We don't do any status updates at all (communication is a huge issue at our store).

Also for anyone doing them are you seeing benefits or better outcomes from doing them?


----------



## Yetive (May 28, 2022)

You can pm me if you want


----------



## sunnydays (May 28, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> we were going to do them monthly but then we had some leadership changes so i think they are on pause until that all settles


circling back to this: still haven't done one


----------



## MrT (May 28, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> circling back to this: still haven't done one


Same


----------



## lucidtm (May 29, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> circling back to this: still haven't done one


same lmao they keep saying we're all going to, so that's a step in the right direction I guess. 😂


----------



## Yetive (May 29, 2022)

Yikes.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 29, 2022)

Maybe then this is what the purpose is for leadership hour Long coffee breaks behind Starbucks that are so riveting they are unable to respond to TM requests for assistance. Then simultaneously holler out at TM s to report their location as soon as the break is over.


----------

